# Grouper on Fly?



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Has anyone on here done this locally? I googled it and can see it happening in certain places, like the keys. I have to say, it would really be a real challenge around here.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Iactually tossed a fly at 3 running the beach last cobia season. All in about an hour. prolly a fluke. They wouldnt eat. Some guy down the beach speared 4 of them, including the 3fishI cast to. These were very decent sized fish.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *dblhlr (1/19/2009)*Iactually tossed a fly at 3 running the beach last cobia season. All in about an hour. prolly a fluke. They wouldnt eat. Some guy down the beach speared 4 of them, including the 3fishI cast to. These were very decent sized fish.


That would have been nice!


----------

